

Feedback on start-up web app - daveearley

Hello,<p>I have just completed developing my first web-app / start-up (http://www.filegoose.com). The app is a document management system designed to simplify the way companies/individuals manage documents online.<p>I have been looking on the net looking for places to get good feedback on web applications and ycombinator is the site most mentioned and highly rated.<p>I would appreciated if anyone could give any feedback on the application.<p>Cheers,
Dave
======
tsunamifury
This looks interesting and obviously is a ripe market. Right up front though
I'd like to see how I can make it secure and why its better than sharepoint.

~~~
daveearley
Hi tsunamifury,

thanks for your feedback. To answer your question:

1.) Within the next week I'll be introducing 256-bit SSL encryption across all
accounts, I also have spent a lot of time ensuring login system etc. are hack
proof and I have a backup system in place which backs up users files every 12
hours to to a secure location. Hopefully this will give peace of mind to
users.

2.) As for it being better than share point. My goal was to make a simple
document manager for small to medium companies and even photographers and
such. Also cost, I tried to make the cost as competitive as possiblt to
attract small commonalities and start-ups.

------
valverde
Please don't e-mail me my own password in plaintext when I sign up. Other than
that, looks pretty promising :)

~~~
daveearley
Thanks for the feedback, Password is now starred out when sent.

Cheers

~~~
unshift
is it stored as plain-text in the database?

~~~
daveearley
no, never. sha1 encrypted with a salt.

